
Trump's tweet about Lockheed-Martin cuts $4bn in value as share prices fall - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/dec/12/lockheed-martin-share-prices-donald-trump-tweet
======
kafkaesq
(More about the power of social media -- and perhaps the weakness of automated
trading systems, not equipped to handle events like these -- rather than
politics per se)

